# BFP!!! Symptoms and what worked for us



## Maddie_Sue

I cannot believe I am posting this!!!! I got my BFP on Friday!!!! It was actually kind of funny... My period wasn't due until today and I was going to hold off on testing, but I was in a right foul mood on Friday and my co-worker joked that I must be pregnant... took a test on my lunch... initially, it looked like BFN. But I saw a slight shadow and a few minutes later, that shadow got some good color to it... BFP!!!! I've taken 3 more tests, all FRER, and all positive. The one I took last night was darker and stronger positive... go eggy goooo!!!!!

So my symptoms. I will say that I felt WAY more pregnant last month (which I was not) than I felt this month (which I am). I did notice that I was SUPER bloated CD 17-20 (I typically have a 27 day cycle and I usually ovulate around CD 11ish). On CD 19, the bloating gave way to horrid diarrhea and vomiting, I thought I had food poisoning. I had BFN on CD 22 and then my BFP was on CD 24! At this point, I have been feeling very brief waves of nausea, fatigue, tender boobs but not very bad, and slight, VERY mild cramps. I think I had IB the other night when I wiped, very watery and slightly pink CM and haven't seen any since! I did notice that I had some "electric shocks" that radiated from my right hip to my back at some point, but I never logged it because I thought nothing of it at the time!

What worked for us, I am convinced, is Pre-Seed. That is the ONE thing we did differently this month. We conceived on CD 12 and I made sure to put pre-seed up there the next two days, just to help keep the sperm that were in there freshly coated ;)

This is my second pregnancy... DD is almost 4, DH also has a DD who is 4, so we are praying for a boy!!!! CMON TEAM BLUE!!!!

OVER. THE. MOON!!!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Massive congrats! :)


----------



## karoolia

Congrats!!!


----------



## Maddie_Sue

Thank you so much ladies!!! <3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## zoe2010

Congrats!! I got my BFP (well 6 of them) Thursday. I didn't feel pregnant at all. We weren't really trying this month so I didn't even think I could be pregnant. Well low and behold 6 BFPS!!!! So crazy! I didn't really have many symptoms though. My boobs are slightly sore but not bad. The only reason I took a test was because I was 4 days late and scheduled to go to Mexico this Saturday (which we had to cancel) I was so shocked I bought another pack of the blue dye and a pack of FRERs and sure enough all positive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## flipporama1

Congrats!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congrats! FX for Blue xx


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Mrs. Heuneman

Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations


----------



## Moomi

I had a very vivid dream the night before my period was due,I dreamt that I found out I was pregnant. Next morning I did a test and it was a BFN...so for the rest of the day I was expecting AF to show her face....but she didn't. The following day I tested with smu and got a BFP!! Shock doesn't cut it, it's still sinking in...baby#1. My only symptoms are the odd waves of nausea, sore nipples (not boobs) xx


----------



## srrhc

Congrats!


----------

